# Blended Wiskey



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Single Malts have been posted to death. What about all the tasty blended whiskeys available? I actually prefer blended Canadian whiskey because it tends to be so smooth and is a bit more affordable than single malts.

My favorite is Seagram's VO Gold. I like Crown Royal too.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Single Malts have been posted to death. What about all the tasty blended whiskeys available? I actually prefer blended Canadian whiskey because it tends to be so smooth and is a bit more affordable than single malts.
> 
> My favorite is Seagram's VO Gold. I like Crown Royal too.


VO is a great choice! There is a poor man's version of VO - Carstairs. My buddies and I honestly cannot tell the difference between VO and Carstairs, except at the checkout stand when it is about 1/2 the price!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Crown is good... but I have recently been enjoying some Jameson 12 Year Blended Irish Whiskey.... SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Chivas Regal, Royale Salute.

T


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the Irish stuff, either Bushmills or Jameson.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

As far as Irish Whiskey goes, I like the blended Tullamore Dew. So very smooth.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I love crown royal.
a little pricier than it should be IMO
maybe they keep the purple pouch and knock a couple bucks off the price?


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I second the Chivas (regal). Tasty.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Chivas Regal - Smooth as hell! Personally, Johnny Walker Black Label is my favourite tiple... I like Canadian Club too. Bushmills, uh huh, nail, head, hit. 
Don't get me wrong, single malt is damn fine! But you don't get much call for it nightclubs, and they don't pay too well either! No offence, but people need to learn that there are nore whiskies than JD and Bells... well, in Reading at least.


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

Johhny Black is a standby, and I frequently fall back on it in bars that don't have a good selection of whiskey.
Crown is pretty good too...
Lots of people seem to like Chivas...I'd take that as a #3 behind JW and Crown.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like Johnny Walker Black for blended. If thats not available as it usually is,second is Chivas Regal.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Been hitting the Seagram's VO Gold on the rocks this week. Very tasty stuff. Goes extremely well with cigars.

Try some...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Give me Bourbon or blended Irish whiskey; but I stay awy from most other blended whiskey. In Scotch I like the single malt and just started drinking more Bourbon and Irish when the single malt craze kicked in.

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Give me Bourbon or blended Irish whiskey; but I stay awy from most other blended whiskey. In Scotch I like the single malt and just started drinking more Bourbon and Irish when the single malt craze kicked in.
> 
> -Matt-


The guys at my local shop got me hooked on Jim beam and Fresca. Tastes great less fillling.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

My whiskey of choice is of course Jack because it's just all purpose, but Jameson is some damn tasty stuff. As for the scotch, I was raised on Dewars blended scotch but have started trying the single malts. Other than that I just know how to get drunk, which is actually pretty damn hard considering I'm a skinny little 20 yr old punk.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey, I like Jim Beam (JB) Rye and JB Black. Those are two inexpensive favorites of mine. 

Chivas isn't that much more expensive plus you get that nice smokey taste (superlative when accompanying English-style Latakia blend pipe tobac) if that's what you're looking for...

E


----------

